
Deutsche Bank Bans Text Messages, WhatsApp on Company Phones - walterbell
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-13/deutsche-bank-is-banning-text-messages-on-company-issued-phones
======
bostand
Wait, you mean bank employees could previously install random apps on their
phones?

